# Kit Photo



## mike1 (19 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, qui a reçut sont Kit photo et l'a tester pour l'exportation et l'importation?


----------



## JFL27 (19 Juin 2010)

Une question hyper bête que je me pose, dans l'adaptateur photo y-a-quoi exactement ? Est-ce qu'un simple lecteur de carte relié en USB avec une double femelle pourrait faire l'affaire ?


----------



## samoussa (19 Juin 2010)

Oui, j ai reçu le mien en deux jours ( commandé un mercredi reçu le vendredi au taf!)
Donc oui je l ai essayé et...ça marche


----------



## boodou (19 Juin 2010)

C'est tout simple, tu as deux petits modules différents qui se branchent sur la prise dock de l'iPad.
L'un a un slot SD pour y mettre une carte mémoire et décharger les photos qu'elle contient.
L'autre a un slot USB pour directement brancher un appareil photo et le décharger (et si tu jailbreakes ton iPad tu pourras y connecter une clef USB ou un disque dur ...).
Les photos vont dans un dossier qui apparaitra dans iPhoto quand tu connecteras ton iPad à ton ordinateur (ou bien via Transfert d'Images), donc facile de les récupérer.
Tu peux également faire un editing puisque de l'iPad tu peux effacer les images que tu ne souhaites pas garder (icône poubelle en haut à droite).


----------



## samoussa (19 Juin 2010)

A vérifier : des photos importées directement dans l iPad sont moins lourdes  qu' importées dans iPhoto. L iPad ne dégraisse t-il pas un peu la photo ?


----------



## boodou (19 Juin 2010)

samoussa a dit:


> A vérifier : des photos importées directement dans l iPad sont moins lourdes  qu' importées dans iPhoto. L iPad ne dégraisse t-il pas un peu la photo ?



Non, j'ai importé les mêmes photos dans l'iPad puis dans l'ordi pour comparer, idem, heureusement ! 

Par contre les photos qui vont de l'ordi à l'iPad sont elles "optimisées'' par iTunes, comme pour l'iPhone, et là elles sont plus légères.


----------



## samoussa (19 Juin 2010)

Bonne nouvelle


----------



## boodou (19 Juin 2010)

Pour confirmation je viens de faire le test avec des photos raw 
Nickel, même poids, mêmes données exifs, tout pareil.
Déchargées du reflex à l'ordi, et du reflex à l'iPad à l'ordi, les fichiers sont identiques.
Comme on peut passer par Transfert d'Images, l'iPad est donc bien un outil utile pour photographe-en-vadrouille-non-adepte-d'iPhoto


----------



## mike1 (22 Juin 2010)

je n'ai pas eu ma réponse pour savoir si on pour exporter vert une carte sd ou clé usb ?


----------



## boodou (22 Juin 2010)

mike1 a dit:


> je n'ai pas eu ma réponse pour savoir si on pour exporter vert une carte sd ou clé usb ?



Non, le kit sert uniquement à décharger des images dans l'iPad (depuis une carte SD ou bien un APN).
Si tu souhaites faire l'inverse, de l'iPad vers une clef USB, il va falloir jailbreaker la bestiole.


----------



## mike1 (22 Juin 2010)

ok merci


----------

